# Angraecum magdalenae



## ncart (May 30, 2010)

"When you bother Angraecum's roots, the plant will sulk and do nothing." *It is true. * After I repotted a few years ago, it literally did nothing; no growths, no flowers. It finally decided to bloom this year ( two more spikes coming  ) and started putting up a several (5 or 6 ) basal keikis.


----------



## JeanLux (May 31, 2010)

Your's is a very nice strong plant now, bravo!!!! Jean


(I have mine since 1990 and did not yet dare repotting it  ; it blooms / buds on 3 spikes now  )


----------



## paphjoint (May 31, 2010)

Nice plant ! well done


----------



## paphioboy (May 31, 2010)

nice... your plant seems to have a lot more leves than I usually see..


----------



## ncart (Jun 1, 2010)

because it grew for 3 years without flowers.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 1, 2010)

:clap::clap: :drool::drool: :clap:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 1, 2010)

Naoki
That is beautiful, I too have one because I can not resist its heavenly perfume. They are slow to get started, but once they do, magdalena can be relied on to deliver every year. 

Nicely done.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice big specimen! My favorite Angraecum, compact and lovely.


----------



## ncart (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet flower!


----------

